# Key Mower



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I borrowed my uncles Key mower to cut some high grass with . Well for some reason the blade is free spinning on the shaft. I tightend it back up but things just dont seem right. Their is no keyway in the shaft for the blade and the blade only rest against some thick spacers then the blade followed by the 1 1/2 nut holding the blade on. Is this correct or am i missing something ?


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there try spacer,blade then spacer , then nut that should hold it together, thats how my lawwm boy goes it doesnt have a key it held together by friction of two spacers and a blade sandwicher together by a nut fastened real tight.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

phillipmc said:


> I borrowed my uncles Key mower to cut some high grass with . Well for some reason the blade is free spinning on the shaft. I tightend it back up but things just dont seem right. Their is no keyway in the shaft for the blade and the blade only rest against some thick spacers then the blade followed by the 1 1/2 nut holding the blade on. Is this correct or am i missing something ?


Is this a commercial type wide area walk behind mower, made by Kees?

If it is this type then the way your blade is installed is correct.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a 22" cut with a Horizontal shaft 5 HP briggs on a angle. Its got bicycle tires in the back and 1 5" wheel in the very front.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

phillipmc said:


> This is a 22" cut with a Horizontal shaft 5 HP briggs on a angle. Its got bicycle tires in the back and 1 5" wheel in the very front.


I am not familiar with this brand of mower, so I can't say for sure how the blade should be attached to the spindle shaft.


----------

